# Thought he'd broken his leg



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Glad he appears to be ok....that would give me heart failure...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really scary, he may have fractured a bone. 
That obviously hurt a lot, hope he continues to do well.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

No limping, no swelling, nothing to indicate any trouble at all since he got up and walked on it. My husband thought the "crack!" sound must have been the branch itself (it didn't snap off though) but the way he held it so limp and stared straighg ahead as he lay there was so odd.

I have noticed sometimes in the past we might be walking and he will, say, step on something like a sharp stick and he might lift it quickly then start to limp then hold the foot up and look at me. So, I just rub it a little and tell him "you're OK" and then he walks perfectly with no limp (like a toddler who needs you to kiss his booboo).


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Here he is on the beach. He loves to look at the ocean


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

So glad Brooks is okay. The picture of him gazing out at the ocean us beautiful.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd still get it checked out. My sister's friend's dog had fractured it's front leg and he was walking fine on it, too. Hope it's not the case for Brooks, but just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brooks*

So glad Brooks is o.k. Thought you were going to say he needed TPLO surgery.
He is absolutely gorgeous laying on the beach!


----------

